# Outlook 2007 Failure



## CuriousG (Jan 22, 2008)

On a new system with Windows XP Home Edition (SP2) I installed the MS Office Professional 2007 upgrade. After working fine for a month, an automatic update ran while Outlook was active. A system restart was performed automatically.
Since then, when attempting to start Outlook, an error message "Outlook has encountered a problem and needs to to close." appears. (I sent the error report to MS once.) I allow an attempted restart of Outlook. I receive a message "Outlook failed to start correctly last time. Starting Outlook in safe mode will help you correct or isolate a startup problem in order to successfully start the program. Do you want to start Outlook in safe mode?" I answer "Yes" and get the error message "Outlook has encountered a problem and needs to to close." again. I choose not to send the report and allow a restart. Error message received says "Outlook failed to launch in safe mode. Do you want to start Detect and Repair? I answer "Yes". I receive a message "Microsoft Office Professional 2007 Setup completed successfully.". The problem remains!!

BTW, I have run the recommended Microsoft scan on the Outlook pst file. It found 1 problem and repaired it. There is no ost file.
At one point, I received a message "There are problems accessing the Forms Manager of MS Exchange/Outlook. Please check for your Exchange installation.", but I have not been able to get this again. I have never used Exchange.

Hopefully, there is a simple solution to this. However, I would welcome any suggestions.


----------



## CuriousG (Jan 22, 2008)

A couple more things:
I have uninstalled and reinstalled Office (to no avail).
All other Office applications seem to work fine.


----------



## Jehu (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm having the same problem with 2002. Word will not start up except in safe mode. If you send error report and follow the link the only advice is to purchase an upgrade to 2007. I see from this thread that the problem persists in 2007. Anyone ever conquer this before? We can't be the only two to run across this.


----------



## Jehu (Jun 16, 2007)

The update from Microsoft update center seemed to fix the problem. I hope this helps others.


----------

